# Ouch….



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

tough crowd here.
Hey Critter, I noticed you didn’t shut down the thread or edit anyone of the cow elk being violated?
Some members even championed the thought.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't even looked at that thread. 

If you feel something is offensive or violating forum rules then by all means hit the report button, those three vertical dots up in the right hand corner of the post, and then hit the report button. Then we will then look at it for you.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks, but I don’t need it removed.
My comments were no more in violation of the rules than some other members comments on the cow being violated.
The difference is I don’t get offended and complain.
We can all learn from each other and even if we don’t agree we can still all get along.
Maybe?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

But when we have members complaining there is a problem. 

Some can let it slide while other feel offended. Some can laugh at themselves and others are offended. At times there is no happy place to go.

I'm going to move this thread to the Off Topic Lounge since it doesn't belong in the waterfowl forum.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Did someone get "butt hurt" over the cow elk thread? It seemed like we were all joking around about it?

Uh, sorry, wait, uh, bad metaphor.. 😔


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

No, he was just calling out what he believes is inconsistent moderation & that was his example.

The closed one, for which I reported (others?), made comments about transgender individuals in a mocking tone, to use kind/filtered language. The entire thread was using the waterfowl sub-forum to slip in that one joke about gender/sexual identity.

I've been encouraged by moderators to use the report button instead of directly confronting the post/individual. So I've personally obliged out of respect for moderators of the site.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think it’s important to note that moderation is a challenging proposition.

We moderate too much and we are criticized. We moderate too little, and we are criticized. So it’s a lose/lose situation for us.

As much as we love this forum, we can’t read every post and thread. As a result, we rely on members to report questionable posts and then we can evaluate from that point.

Additionally, each of us Admins have different perspectives and insights that may lead to different methods in moderation.

Ultimately we are doing our best at being consistent and to make this forum an enjoyable place that a person of any background or perspective can participate in.

There are topics addressed here that each of us can admit to disagreeing with. But our obligation is to foster constructive conversations that grow the Sport. If we are doing anything less, then we are failing each other as members.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Catherder said:


> Did someone get "butt hurt" over the cow elk thread? It seemed like we were all joking around about it?
> 
> Uh, sorry, wait, uh, bad metaphor.. 😔


Not me, I joked along with everyone else and made a few jokes also.
There are certain people on this forum that can dish it out but can’t take it.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

MrShane said:


> Not me, I joked along with everyone else and made a few jokes also.
> *There are certain people on this forum that can dish it out but can’t take it.*


Aint that the truth.

So from here on out MrShane.....Please, agree with all my comments. I'm very sensitive.

Was that a joke, or am I seriously a snowflake?  Please, somebody help me out here, I'm drowning.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Aint that the truth.
> 
> So from here on out MrShane.....Please, agree with all my comments. I'm very sensitive.
> 
> Was that a joke, or am I seriously a snowflake?  Please, somebody help me out here, I'm drowning.


I don't know about being a snowflake but dishing out negative comments on a regular basis is not all that healthy. It's amazing how trying to see the positives in any situation can really lift the spirit and to those onlooking.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Is there an example people can share analogous to the transgender smear in the closed thread? I assume I miss some nasty posts that mock other such groups of people.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

You actually didn't answer my question as you just provided the example I referenced. And yes, I'm reporting it. I have no accountability in another individual's lack of self control. Asking for an example of the inconsistency was a fair question to try to learn on my part.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

backcountry said:


> You actually didn't answer my question as you just provided the example I referenced. And yes, I'm reporting it. I have no accountability in another individual's lack of self control. Asking for an example of the inconsistency was a fair question to try to learn on my part.


The example was on the cow elk being molested and how some members were ok with the activity.
That would have broken the rule of sexual preferences as posted by JC.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I sincerely hope you are playing coy, ie before your new edit.

The moderators already explained that one (ie your edit). You can choose to report it but you didn't so it would appear you don't have a real complaint, given you said you participated in that thread.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I don’t even have a real complaint, much less a fake one!
I would never report that and get someone censored.
You don’t have the whole story, you will need to get Critter to send you the removed comments if you want all the pieces of the puzzle.
Have you even read the whole ‘weird animal interactions’ thread or whatever it is called?
Actually, Critter is going to need to move this whole mess to the comedy section soon.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

You did read that I was one (only?) of the people who reported that Swan thread, correct? I stated that already in this thread. I understand what was posted there.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Yes, I knew that.
For the record, I have never reported you.
I can handle anything you want to share.
Even if I couldn’t handle it, I would just ignore you.
But I would never report you because I believe in free speech and also am a big boy.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I got a really bad case of jock itch once during my time as a wildland firefighter. Everything was soooo irritable and tender down there...things were turning weird colors. I showed some buddies and they couldn't believe I was still walking. I thought I may have contracted a STD, but that didn't seem likely seeing as how getting laid is usually necessary to come down with one of those. The worst part was the smell. Just a really gag the dog, ripe, yeasty type of smell.

I completely got off sugar and carbs for a bit and applied some type of steroid cream to the effected area and Lord willin' and the crick don't rise it cleared up. Going forward I was always fastidious about cleaning the groin area and getting COMPLETELY dry before getting dressed. Copious amounts of gold bond and monkey butt have been my savior. I swear by the stuff.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I got a really bad case of jock itch once during my time as a wildland firefighter. Everything was soooo irritable and tender down there...things were turning weird colors. I showed some buddies and they couldn't believe I was still walking. I thought I may have contracted a STD, but that didn't seem likely seeing as how getting laid is usually necessary to come down with one of those. The worst part was the smell. Just a really gag the dog, ripe, yeasty type of smell.
> 
> I completely got off sugar and carbs for a bit and applied some type of steroid cream to the effected area and Lord willin' and the crick don't rise it cleared up. Going forward I was always fastidious about cleaning the groin area and getting COMPLETELY dry before getting dressed. Copious amounts of gold bond and monkey butt have been my savior. I swear by the stuff.


All said and done you probably WISHED it was an STD, at least get sumthin’ out of that ordeal.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

MrShane said:


> Yes, I knew that.
> For the record, I have never reported you.
> I can handle anything you want to share.
> Even if I couldn’t handle it, I would just ignore you.
> But I would never report you because I believe in free speech and also am a big boy.


It has nothing to do with free speech. And as anyone that's watched me here knows it's not my preferred tool. But I've, and everyone it seems, have been asked to report instead of confronting such stuff. So I do. I'll leave it at that out of respect for their guidelines.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

backcountry said:


> It has nothing to do with free speech. And as anyone that's watched me here knows it's not my preferred tool. But I've, and everyone it seems, have been asked to report instead of confronting such stuff. So I do. I'll leave it at that out of respect for their guidelines.


It’s all good Man, ya gotta do what ya gotta do.
I’m going to continue to thank the DWR and you are probably going to continue to report me.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

MrShane, your inability (whether genuine or deliberate) to distinguish between your transphobic comments and the weird animal thread is neither my fault nor my problem.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I told you Critter would have to soon move this thread to the comedy section….


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

We are at peak offseason form I see. 

Thank goodness summer scouting is upon us.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

RandomElk16 said:


> We are at peak offseason form I see.
> 
> Thank goodness summer scouting is upon us.


I was thinking the same, seems like everyone needs something productive to do.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This thread reminds me of a line from Hamlet:

"The lady doth protest too much, methinks"


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Here is what I did today to free my mind.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

MrShane said:


> Here is what I did today to free my mind.


Very nice! I hope you feel better.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I’d feel better if they were twice as long and twice as many!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

MrShane said:


> I’d feel better if they were twice as long and twice as many!


There is a Michael Scott quote to slip in here...


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> There is a Michael Scott quote to slip in here...


That's what they said? Awe, that doesn't sound the same or nearly as good. Now I have to report myself.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> There is a Michael Scott quote to slip in here...


Twice as many, huh? 

Not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Wrong thread


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

So after reading all this, I guess we all know who the sensitive little tattletale is… what a shocker.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

MooseMeat said:


> So after reading all this, I guess we all know who the sensitive little tattletale is… what a shocker.


Who dat?


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

MooseMeat said:


> So after reading all this, I guess we all know who the sensitive little tattletale is… what a shocker.


I was reported by more than one out of stater.


----------

